

Paul Graham Is Wrong: Or Where to Find the Best “Bad Idea” - SnootyMonkey
https://medium.com/@snootymonkey/paul-graham-is-wrong-411fe084a7da

======
CmonDev
What are some examples of startups that failed because the idea was indeed
"too-good-to-be-true"?

~~~
ph0rque
If you expand your question to, "what are some examples of startups that
haven't [yet] succeeded because their premise is too good to be true", you get
lots:

fusion

household robots

molecular nanotech

strong AI

world peace

elimination of poverty

Small plug: my side project's vision is in that category, I think
(AutoMicroFarm). But I'm working hard to merge the current reality of the
prototype with the vision.

